# Electric Blue Acara Questions



## mike1983 (Dec 20, 2015)

So I never knew these existed until a few weeks ago. I just decided to purchase 4 of them. I've been searching for information like crazy on them and the best I can find is that they get to about 5 inches. I've be told by many different sources and people different answers for this. one place said they only get 3" tops. Five seems to be the most common answer. Other than that, most info I find is conflicting or obviously incorrect. Then most of the forum topics on this is people arguing that this is a different fish or arguing about hybrids and genetics. Here's the questions I have...

Best...
pH level?
Temp?
Food?
Tankmates?
Breeding?
Sexing?
Lifespan?
Etc.
The general info sites have for fish profiles

I was told by two different sellers that the EBA is only sold from a company in Florida and they only sell wholesale to people with business licenses. I was also told that they are Trademarked and you are not allowed to breed and sell them?

I currently have a 150 gallon planted tank. There are 6 cories, 2 plecos, and an angelfish pair with the 4 EBA. Hopefully someone has enough experience with these fish by now that they can pass this infor on. It seems they have only been around for a few years.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, regardless of whether they are hybrids, or not, it's probably safe to assume that they are a man made fish - meaning they have always been kept & raised within aquaria.

Saying that I would guess that the ideal water parameters would be consistent water parameters.

If your other fish are thriving in your tank, there is a good chance these guys will do okay too!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The EB Acara is indeed a man made fish but it is not genetically engineered. Just hybridized and selectively bred. There are no restrictions on breeding them and selling the fry.

The fish originated in SE Asia and is imported by Segrest and a few others. They are easy to breed and I raised a ton of them a couple of years ago before selling off the breeders and moving on.

Males will get about 4", Females 3". They were pretty peaceful with other fish but can be rough on each other if in a small tank. I bred my pair in a 20H. A 150 will be fine for them.

They are not fussy about water quality. pH around 7, Temp around 78-82 degrees. Eat flakes or pellets. Feed live blackworms to condition for breeding.
Andy


----------



## Copman820 (Dec 5, 2015)

are these okay with an oscar? Have a juvie (4 inches or so) oscar and wanted to add one this week... the acaras are about 3 inches so not worried about him being eaten, more worried if he'll be bullied


----------



## mike1983 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry.... long day at work. I appreciate all the info. Hearing from people with experience is much better than sites guessing. Thanks.


----------



## mike1983 (Dec 20, 2015)

By the way... how many EBAs would you say for a 150 gallon tank?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would not put these fish in with an Oscar. Oscars grow much, much faster than EB Acaras and will be able to eat it in a short time.

Baby oscars are wimpy, but once they put on some size they are very aggressive.

A 150 gallon tank is big enough to keep a dozen or so EB Acaras. But once a pair forms you will see the pair dominate at least half the tank. Be sure to provide decor in the middle that breaks up lines of sight so the others have a place to go.


----------



## mike1983 (Dec 20, 2015)

Once everything grows in there should be plenty of seperating. Currently the EBA love hanging out in the more densely planted area.

How can i tell males and females apart?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Males will be larger with longer extensions to the dorsal and anal fins. Not really easy to tell until they are mature.


----------

